# How should I overclock my gtx 1060 3gb



## Castino (Sep 25, 2017)

So, I really want to squeeze out that power out of my graphics card with the MSI afterburner. Could anyone tell me what to and how much to change in the program?


----------



## infrared (Sep 25, 2017)

Which graphics card do you have?


You need something to stress the card to to check stability, you can use a game with vsync off, or download a benchmark like Unigine Heaven.

Generally it's just a case of setting a custom fan curve, or manually apply a fan %. Then adjust your power limit if it's a modern card with gpu boost, apply and play games/run benchmark to check thermals are still okay, try to stay <80c if you can. If that's all fine, start applying an offset to the gpu and memory, do them one at a time - find the max for gpu, drop it back to 0 and move to the memory (I'd go up in 100mhz increments at first, when it crashes start going up in smaller increments), then once you found the edge of stability for both, set them a little below maximum to avoid crashes. If you go too far you might notice glitches/artifacts, or the graphics driver will just crash, you'll get a black screen for a while and when it comes back it will have reset the clocks on the card.

If you have the option to adjust the voltage, do it in small increments while testing and watching the temps. It's worth setting up the on-screen display to watch temperatures. I have vram used, load %, cpu % etc (settings - monitoring tab, select the readings you want to see and tick the box below that says 'show in on-screen display'.)

Good luck, let us know how you get on and give us a shout if you get stuck


----------



## Castino (Sep 25, 2017)

infrared said:


> Which graphics card do you have?
> 
> 
> You need something to stress the card to to check stability, you can use a game with vsync off, or download a benchmark like Unigine Heaven.
> ...


I  have the gtx 1060 3gb, but thanks.


----------



## infrared (Sep 25, 2017)

*facepalm* it was in the title all along haha, my bad


----------



## Castino (Sep 25, 2017)

infrared said:


> *facepalm* it was in the title all along haha, my bad


Can you teach me about the fan curve?


----------



## Honey (Sep 25, 2017)

infrared said:


> *facepalm* it was in the title all along haha, my bad


Hi, is gpu like msi gaming 1070 running at 82c safe for 24/7 use?


----------



## azngreentea01 (Sep 25, 2017)

Honey said:


> Hi, is gpu like msi gaming 1070 running at 82c safe for 24/7 use?



It perfectly fine to use 24/7.


----------



## Vya Domus (Sep 25, 2017)

Use MSI Afterburner , right besides the core clock slider there will be a little chart icon , click it and from there you can set a frequency/voltage curve. That's how will get the most out of your overclock , basically you just need to set a frequency for which voltage steps you want. In my case I just have the frequency set to 2164 from the 1.093 V all the way down to 1.050V. Of course because of the way GPU Boost works you will not get those clocks at all times.


----------



## Castino (Sep 25, 2017)

Can you please send me a screenshot of the voltage frequency so I can understand more?


----------



## trog100 (Sep 25, 2017)

one thing i will say.. it aint really worth pushing everything to its absolute limit.. to make things easy see if you can find a review of the same card as yours and see what they get.. 

trog


----------



## GhostRyder (Sep 25, 2017)

If you want to do this the easy way, just grab MSI afterburner and set the voltage limit and temp limit up to max.  That by itself will let the card clock higher and will net you more performance.  From there you can adjust your fan speeds as needed (Favoring temps or noise).  If you want to go further then you start messing with the frequency slider on your own and test things (Normally I would say in 50mhz increments) to see how far before the overclock fails and bump it back to the last stable state.

Thats about the easiest way to overclock in this day and age.  Beyond that there are alot of things you can do to go further but I would not worry about it in your shoes.


----------



## Honey (Sep 25, 2017)

Is voltage change necessary for small overclock? I mean 100 or 200 mhzcore clock, im soory if im wrong im familiar with oc.


----------



## Vya Domus (Sep 25, 2017)

Castino said:


> Can you please send me a screenshot of the voltage frequency so I can understand more?












That straight line is at 2164 mhz , but that's just in my case.



Honey said:


> Is voltage change necessary for small overclock? I mean 100 or 200 mhzcore clock, im soory if im wrong im familiar with oc.



If by voltage you mean that slider , it actually doesn't do much. You can't go over 1.093V (it wont even stay at 1.093) on any 1000 series card so your pretty safe maxing that slider out.


----------



## MrGenius (Sep 25, 2017)

GhostRyder said:


> If you want to do this the easy way, just grab MSI afterburner and set the voltage limit and temp limit up to max.


Don't forget the power limit. You want to max that too. As shown in the post above.


----------



## GhostRyder (Sep 25, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> Don't forget the power limit. You want to max that too. As shown in the post above.


I meant to say Power Limit not Voltage limit


----------

